# Platinum Interchange experiences?



## cw_racefan (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone use Platinum Interchange for exchanging? Did a search and didn't see much. They supposedly have a week I'd be interested in, and was just looking for experiences. I just found out that we can't use our week which is only 7 months away (work conflict), and I'm scared to deposit with RCI not knowing what I might be able to get. 

Thanks!
Craig


----------



## funtime (Apr 16, 2006)

I had a positive experience.  I traded my June Blue Whale efficiency week (Oceanside, Ca) and got a Laguna Shores one bedroom (Laguna Beach) for late Feb/early March last year.  Hey it made me happy!  It was demand driven as well as I was looking for an almost contemporaneous  Southern California trade in late Feb or early March and they had what I was looking for.  They were efficient and pleasant to deal with and I like to think that they are an "up and comer" that TUGGERS should be helping to support.  Funtime


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 16, 2006)

I have had MANY good experiences with Platinum Interchange. It might depend upon where you want to go, but I've been successful going to Oregon; Southern California; and, Hawaii, Maui, and Kauai.  Haven't requested O'ahu from them.

Tony


----------



## rsonc (Apr 18, 2006)

I used them a few years ago, I traded my Island Resort and Golf (Oct-Bahamas) and got 4th of July in Honolulu at the Royal Kuhio. It wasnt on the beach but it was 4th of July and we were very happy with it. 

Susan


----------



## Kola (Apr 18, 2006)

rsonc said:
			
		

> I used them a few years ago, I traded my Island Resort and Golf (Oct-Bahamas) and got 4th of July in Honolulu at the Royal Kuhio. It wasnt on the beach but it was 4th of July and we were very happy with it.
> 
> Susan



Susan

Would you care to discuss your experience at the Royal Kuhio ?  According to II, there is very little exchange activity. Why ? What did you like about the resort ?

Kola


----------



## rsonc (Apr 18, 2006)

I thought the resort was fine. I knew it wasn't going to be fancy (like the HGVC) and that was ok with us. It was a little farther to the beach then we thought I think it was closer to 6-7 blocks away (I might be wrong since it has been a couple of years). 

The units were very clean, there were restaurants close by, and shops all around us. We felt very safe there and we had 4 teenage girls with us. We got 2- one bedroom units and we were in one with my son and the girls were a few doors down from us. Some of the units are apartments that people own and other are timeshare units. When I called they offered me the 4th of July and I didn't have to wait for an exchange. I did pay an extra charge since they booked a holiday week and they gave me 2 units for my 2 bedroom. I think I paid around $500 in exchange fees plus the $350 m/f on my unit so it was around $850 for 2 units over the 4th which I thought was a great deal. 

We never had any problems with anyone at the hotel, they were very nice,  the pool was on the 7th floor (I think) and they had a bbq pit that you could use. The one bedroom had a sofa couch, kitchen and a small dining area. 

If you are looking for a clean place with a pool and you dont mind walking to the beach then I would stay here. Again it is not really fancy more of a moderate resort but I thought it was clean, comfortable and the staff was very nice. 

I am not sure why II doesn't get many deposit but I think Platinum Interchange had quite a few when I was looking. 

Summer was great in Honolulu, they had a big screen on the beach and they played movies on Friday and Saturday. They had fireworks, vendors and games for the kids. 

We had got the entertainment coupon book and used that for additional discounts. 

The only thing that I would recommend is watch out if you are traveling 5 days before/after a full moon. There are lots of polynesian manowar (sp?) like a jellyfish, on the side of the ocean that we went on (I think it was the west side) we had did a tour and they took us snorkeling then took us to another location to pay in the ocean. Out of 12 people of us 6 (including my son who was 6 at the time) got stung. I now check and see when a full moon is before I travel. 

If you have any other questions let me know.

TIA, 
Susan


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 26, 2009)

As an individual timeshare (vacation interval) owner, you're automatically a member of Platinum Interchange. You have the CHOICE to exchange with any exchange company!

Contact a Vacation Counselor directly by phone, email or complete a quick Online exchange request form. Our Vacation Counselors will provide individualized, prompt and quality service.  
View the  a...WAY List (current inventory availability updated daily) on our website at www.platinuminterchange.com


Thank you!

Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------

